# RideUK24



## rugby bloke (12 Jan 2016)

I hope this is the right place for this thread ...

Just had an advert for this event pop up on my Facebook page. Newcastle to London in 24 hours, 310 miles. I was wondering if any one had experience of the event from previous years ?


----------

